# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Maio 2010



## Dan (1 Mai 2010 às 00:07)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Veterano (1 Mai 2010 às 10:53)

Manhã do 1º de Maio com céu encoberto, já choveu, vento fraco de sudoeste.

  O "meu" mês promete para já ser fresco.


----------



## Veterano (2 Mai 2010 às 08:24)

Bom dia. Manhã prometedora, com sol, algumas nuvens altas e 14,6º. A nortada não deverá faltar da parte da tarde, como ontem.


----------



## ruka (2 Mai 2010 às 15:57)

boa tarde!

domingo muito ventoso pelo Porto, a nortada no seu melhor...


----------



## Veterano (2 Mai 2010 às 16:49)

ruka disse:


> boa tarde!
> 
> domingo muito ventoso pelo Porto, a nortada no seu melhor...



  Como se costuma dizer, vai tudo pelos ares...

  A temperatura é de 16,3º no Aviz, a máxima não terá passado dos 20º.


----------



## jpmartins (2 Mai 2010 às 18:30)

Boa tarde
Por aqui a nortada já chegou aos 63.3km/h.
Temp. actual 15.9ºC


----------



## Snifa (2 Mai 2010 às 21:28)

Boas noites, 

dia de céu em geral limpo e com bastante nortada durante a tarde!

Actual:

temp: 13.1 ºc ( mínima *10.9ºc* ) ( máxima *18.8ºc*)

Vento: NNW 25Km/h ( rajada máxima 65 Km/h de NW às 16:21h

Pressão: 1016.2 hpa

Humidade: 66%

Precipitação: 0 mm ( ontem 0.8mm)


----------



## Veterano (3 Mai 2010 às 09:10)

Bom dia. Manhã fresca, com 11,6º, céu praticamente limpo e já vento moderado de norte.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Mai 2010 às 18:35)

Boa tarde.

O vento marca o dia. Forte e com rajadas. Um vendaval...
Céu pouco nublado.

*Tmín: 7,0ºC
Tmáx: 17,0ºC
...
Tactual: 13,5ºC
Pressão: 1017 mb
Hr: 34%
Precipitação: ZERO​*


----------



## jpmartins (3 Mai 2010 às 21:49)

Boa noite
Mas que tarde de vento , *raj. max. 72km/h*.

Tmax. 19.6ºC
Tactual: 13.5ºC


----------



## Minho (3 Mai 2010 às 22:29)

Por Melgaço também tarde de forte vento.

T.Máxima: 16,7ºC
T.Mínima: 8,5ºC (mínima às 22:28, e descer...)


----------



## Snifa (3 Mai 2010 às 23:09)

Boa noite, 

mais um dia de céu limpo e com nortada forte à semelhança de ontem!

actual:

temp: 11.6 ºc ( mínima *9.8 ºc* ) ( máxima *17.9 ºc* )

Vento N: 34 Km/h ( rajada máxima 66 Km/ de NNE às 18:59 h )

Pressão:1019.6 hpa

Humidade: 46%

Precipitação : 0 mm

sensação térmica desagradável na rua devido ao vento!


----------



## vinc7e (3 Mai 2010 às 23:20)

Boa noite,

noite fresca tb por aqui...
sigo com *9.4ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Mai 2010 às 05:39)

4 de Maio 2010. Madrugada fria por aqui com 6,3º e com tendência ainda 
para descida.Algum ventinho norte a ajudar à " festa".
Maio já  está cá. Já O vi sim senhor.
O Borralho também.Nesta madrugada tive  que o reacender , depois dos calores destemperados da pretérita semana.
As cerejas ? Caraças ! Ainda não comi  nem uma.
Esta agora dá que pensar :
então não é que o pedaço do quadro mais apetecível , que nos é pintado em mês de Maio frio,é o  único ausente?
Está mal. Não há cerejas, não tem de haver frio.
Ou umas ,ou outro.
Ainda vem mais fresquinho/ quase frio/ frio , é?
-Então que  "venham daí as cerejas..." .


----------



## Veterano (4 Mai 2010 às 09:22)

Bom dia. Manhã fresca, com 10,3º, muito sol mas vento moderado de nordeste.


----------



## AnDré (4 Mai 2010 às 12:14)

Em Canidelo, Vila Nova de Gaia, o João Soares teve mínima de 6,8ºC.

Também bastante frio por lá.


----------



## Snifa (4 Mai 2010 às 21:08)

Boas noites!

mais um dia de céu limpo e ventoso!

Bastante fresco ( frio mesmo acentuado pelo vento) em especial de madrugada e manhã cedo!

Actual:

Temp: 13.3ºc ( mínima *7.3 ºc* ) ( máxima *17.8ºc*)

Vento NNE: 21Km/h ( rajada máxima 55 Km/h de NNW às 09:07 h )

Pressão: 1017.6 hpa

Humidade: 39%

Precipitação : 0 mm


----------



## Veterano (4 Mai 2010 às 21:11)

Boa noite. Lá por fora 14,4º, dia ventoso mas com bastante sol. Maio vai ser um mês de contrastes.


----------



## Skizzo (4 Mai 2010 às 22:19)

Min: 10,2ºC
Max: 20,4ºC

agora: 15,2ºC

Dia muito ventoso, insuportável. Fui a uma entrevista de emprego e cheguei lá todo despenteado...


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Mai 2010 às 01:27)

Boa noite.

Hoje em dia o despenteado é um penteado, bendito vento! Assim estás sempre na moda...

*Ven-da-val*! Aqui afastado da costa faz-me lembrar daqueles dias de praia em pleno Agosto em que a nortada é companhia de manhã à noite, fresca, sem dó nem piedade.
O céu apresentou algumas nuvens embora o sol fosse rei.

*Tmín: 3,5ºC
Tmáx: 16,5ºC​*
(não tenho dados onde me encontro agora)


----------



## Veterano (5 Mai 2010 às 02:12)

Finalmente o vento norte amainou, mesmo assim ainda dá para escutar aqui no Aviz os sons da Queima, no Parque da Cidade.

  E uns frescos 10,4º.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Mai 2010 às 10:35)

Boa dia.

Finalmente o vento acalmou e o dia tornou-se um tudo-nada mais agradável.
Céu limpo.

*Tmín: 2,0ºC (bem fresquinha a noite)
Tactual: 11,0ºC*​


----------



## Snifa (5 Mai 2010 às 20:53)

Boa noite!

céu limpo e uma diminuição considerável da nortada marcaram o dia de hoje!

Dados actuais:

temp: 16.3 ºc ( mínima *7.3 ºc* ) ( máxima *18.0ºc*)

Vento: NW 6 Km/h ( rajada máxima 34 Km/h de NNE às 00:35h )

Pressão: 1011.6 hpa

Humidade: 54 %

Precipitação : 0 mm


----------



## Veterano (5 Mai 2010 às 22:38)

Snifa disse:


> céu limpo e uma diminuição considerável da nortada marcaram o dia de hoje!



  E ainda bem, Snifa, já se podia passear à beira-mar sem levarmos com areia nos olhos.

  Estão uns agradáveis 17,8º, com vento fraco.


----------



## Veterano (7 Mai 2010 às 09:39)

Bom dia. Manhã de chuva, fraca a moderada, com abertas. Registo 13,6º.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Mai 2010 às 11:51)

Bom dia.

Hoje é uma perfeita antítese do dia de ontem.
Ontem era dia de semana, hoje é dia de pré-fim-de-semana 
Agora menos a sério e mais a brincar: hoje o dia apresenta-se com céu encoberto, cinzento, com chuva fraca até ao momento. O vento é fraco.

*Tmín: 6,0ºC
...
Tactual: 12,5ºC
Pressão. 1005 mb
Hr: 82%​*
*Ontem*

*Tmín: 5,0ºC
Tmáx: 20,5ºC​*
Parece que teremos agora um pouco de invernia tardia, mas nada que seja anormal


----------



## luckiestorm (7 Mai 2010 às 18:25)

Boas!

Necessito de ajuda. 
Preciso de um relatório diário, onde me indique a precipitação que houve desde Outubro de 2009 até Abril de 2010, na área do Porto, mais propriamente de Paredes. Alguém pode ajudar, ou indicar onde posso encontrar essas informações?


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Mai 2010 às 21:34)

luckiestorm disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Necessito de ajuda.
> Preciso de um relatório diário, onde me indique a precipitação que houve desde Outubro de 2009 até Abril de 2010, na área do Porto, mais propriamente de Paredes. Alguém pode ajudar, ou indicar onde posso encontrar essas informações?



Boa noite e bem vindo ao fórum.

De acordo com o que eu entendo queres dados sobre a precipitação nesta zona. se quiseres posso partilhar contigo os meus dados pois são o mais aproximado ao concelho de Paredes que há, ou não estivesse no concelho mesmo ao lado e com o qual partilha a maior extensão de terreno.
Se estiveres interessado envia-me um mensagem pessoal sobre que tipo de dados pretendes.
Como poderás ver na minha *assinatura* o total de precipitação nesse espaço de tempo é de 2033 mm.


----------



## Snifa (7 Mai 2010 às 22:24)

Boas noites, 

dia fresco com céu muito nublado e alguma chuva de manhã!

Dados actuais:

temp: 13.6ºc ( mínima *11.3ºc* ) ( máxima *15.8 ºc*)

Vento: SE: 2 Km/h

Pressão: 1007.8 hpa

Humidade:77 %

Precipitação desde 0h : *2.8 mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Mai 2010 às 23:26)

Boa noite.

A chuva passou e andou...de pouca monta, tornando-se em aguaceiros moderado a fracos até meio da tarde. O vento manteve-se normalmente fraco.

*Tmín: 6,0ºC
Tmáx: 16,0ºC
...
Tactual: 11,0ºC
Pressão: 1007 mb
Hr: 82%
Precipitação: 2,1 mm​*Aguardemos pois por amanhã para vermos se chove ou não de verdade!


----------



## jpmartins (7 Mai 2010 às 23:37)

Boa noite

A manhã foi marcada pelo regresso da chuva, por vezes caiu com alguma intensidade.
Da parte da tarde já não choveu, registo a passagem de nuvens muito interessantes


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Mai 2010 às 03:18)

Hoje,  a chuva  pela manhã  precipitada  ( 2,1mm) ,  terá sido  apenas contra-peso.
O resto virá na camioneta.
Bom fim de semana ( molhado) ...
A esplanada e a praia  tanto anseadas, vão ter que aguardar ...


----------



## Veterano (8 Mai 2010 às 10:15)

Pelo Porto começou a chuviscar, prenúncio de uma tarde bem molhada...


----------



## Veterano (8 Mai 2010 às 13:45)

Chuva fraca mas contínua...


----------



## Veterano (8 Mai 2010 às 21:22)

Depois de um interregno, regressa a chuva, com 16º.

  Vento moderado de sul.


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Mai 2010 às 04:32)

Agora, vento moderado  de sul. Rajadas fortes. Alguns aguaceiros.
Madrugada, mais uma , com alguns efeitos especiais muito utilizados
no filme deste nosso último Inverno...


----------



## Veterano (9 Mai 2010 às 08:41)

Continuam as nuvens a correr no céu, por vezes com chuviscos. E uns tímidos 14,4º, este Maio ainda se recorda do Inverno.


----------



## migmor (9 Mai 2010 às 11:16)

Bom dia.

*13,7mm* foi o que esta noite me deixou...


----------



## Snifa (9 Mai 2010 às 21:45)

Boas noites, 

dados actuais:

temp:13.2 ºc ( mínima *11.6 ºc*) ( máxima *16.6ºc*)

Vento: WSW: 19Km/h ( rajada máxima 63Km/h de SSW às 04:34h)

Pressão: 1007.1 hpa

Humidade: 71%

Precipitação acumulada desde 0h: *9.7 mm* ( ontem *13.2 mm*)


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Mai 2010 às 14:56)

Boa tarde.
A chuva mantêm-se com alguns períodos de chuva\aguaceiros fracos até ao momento.
O acumulado de precipitação vai em cerca de 2,5mm

Uma imagem interessante de satélite, retirada do sat24 há pouco mostra um núcleo bem definido em rotação a NE (+/-) da Corunha que se encontra quase estacionário.


----------



## Snifa (10 Mai 2010 às 21:18)

Boas noites!

dia de céu muito nublado e chuva fraca/moderada bastante persistente em especial a partir da tarde!

Actual:

temp: 13.2ºc ( mínima *12.2 ºc* ) ( máxima *15.1ºc*)

Vento: WNW: 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1008.4 hpa

Humidade: 90%

Precipitação acumulada desde 0 h: *8.6 mm*


----------



## Veterano (11 Mai 2010 às 09:47)

Bom dia. Manhã com céu encoberto, algum chuvisco esporádico e 14,7º.


----------



## Snifa (11 Mai 2010 às 21:31)

Boas noites,

dia de céu nublado com um aguaceiro fraco e alguns períodos de sol.

Dados actuais:

temp:13.0ºc ( mínima *10.8ºc* ) ( máxima *17.3ºc*)

Vento: NW: 18 Km/h

Pressão: 1009.1 hpa

Humidade:72%

Precipitação acumulada desde 0 h: *0.3 mm*


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Mai 2010 às 03:20)

[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Ao londo de toda a  tarde os céus voltaram a estar fotogénicos. 
Por aqui , se olhássemos para oeste,  os céus quase limpos anunciavam dia solarengo. Mas se olhássemos para leste , nuvens negras na base e  de brancos no topo,em contornos bem vincados no azul,  reinavam.Ameaçavam.
Céu partido, céu dividido.Céu de contrastes. Azul a oeste, negro a leste e na fronteira entre o azul e o branco contornos encantadores.
Ao fim da tarde , a beleza dos céus ainda marcava presença , ainda que fosse de uma forma reflexiva...


----------



## Stinger (13 Mai 2010 às 02:26)

Avistei claroes a beira no mar na foz


----------



## Veterano (13 Mai 2010 às 06:59)

Bom dia. Por agora céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e 11,9º.

  Parece que a mudança no padrão dos últimos dias está para chegar.


----------



## vinc7e (13 Mai 2010 às 11:40)

*sol *


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Mai 2010 às 00:14)

Boa noite.

Por cá o céu manteve-se sempre muito nublado, aqui e ali com boas abertas. Chuviscos que renderam menos de 0,5mm de precipitação (principalmente de madrugada). Vento por vezes moderado.

*Tmín: 5,5ºC
Tmáx: 16,0ºC
...
Tactual: 9,4ºC
Pressão: 1015 mb
Hr: 69%​*
Venha o sol que agora é tempo dele. Isto anda bom é para constipações tardias...


----------



## Veterano (14 Mai 2010 às 08:57)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto, com apenas 10,4º, algum vento, não está muito agradável para a Visita do Papa.


----------



## Snifa (14 Mai 2010 às 21:00)

Boas noites, 

Um dia fresco com céu por vezes muito nublado/encoberto, alguma chuva fraca de curta duração e sem acumulação durante a manhã, um pequeno aguaceiro durante a tarde acumulou *0.3 mm*.

Actual:

temp: 12.8ºc ( mínima *8.4ºc*) ( máxima *15.9ºc*)

Vento: NNW 15Km/h ( rajada máxima 45 Km/ de NW às 17:20 h)

Pressão: 1019.8 hpa

Humidade: 80%


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Mai 2010 às 00:14)

Boa noite.

A manhã começou com chuva morrinhenta (chuva fraca)
Foi-se mantendo esta durante parte do dia, sempre fraca, quase sem acumulação mas persistente a humidade e o céu encoberto. O vento soprou geralmente fraco, embora por vezes chegasse a ser moderado, dando uma sensação de frescura maior.

*Tmín: 3,0ºC
Tmáx: 13,0ºC
...
Tactual: 9,0ºC
Pressão: 1021 mb (subindo, subindo)
Hr: 84%
Precipitação: 1,1 mm​*


----------



## Veterano (15 Mai 2010 às 11:56)

Bom dia. Ainda algumas nuvens a galopar no céu, mas tudo indica que irão desaparecer. Registo ainda 16,4º. 

  Bom fim-de-semana.


----------



## João Soares (15 Mai 2010 às 12:33)

Boa tarde ! 

Céu nublado e vento fraco,
Temperatura de *15,9ºC*


----------



## Veterano (15 Mai 2010 às 12:58)

João Soares disse:


> Boa tarde !
> 
> Céu nublado e vento fraco,
> Temperatura de *15,9ºC*



  Olá João! Já estavamos com saudades tuas.


----------



## João Soares (15 Mai 2010 às 20:08)

Boas tardes!

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Tá fresco. Actualmente, estão *14,2ºC*



Veterano disse:


> Olá João! Já estavamos com saudades tuas.



Obrigado mais uma vez.


----------



## Veterano (15 Mai 2010 às 21:15)

Grande nortada pelo litoral, a varrer verdadeiramente as nuvens. Sensação desagradável, por agora 13,9º, vai começar o aumento gradual das temperaturas.


----------



## Iceberg (15 Mai 2010 às 23:19)

De facto, noites bem frias de Maio ... 

Por onde andam outros Maios, aqueles de dias agaradáveis e serenos, a roçar o quente, temperaturas de 25º-30º, e as tão famosas (oh que saudades!) trovoadas de Maio, já relembradas noutro tópico aqui no forum.

As torres a crescerem a leste e não poucas vezes a desenvolverem-se até ao litoral norte, com belas trovoadas ao entardecer.

Maios de outras épocas, onde eles andam ... ?


----------



## Minho (15 Mai 2010 às 23:22)

Noite igualmente desagradável por Melgaço. 
Céu limpo, 10,7ºC com vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## João Soares (16 Mai 2010 às 00:50)

Como já aqui foi dito, uma noite desagradável tanto pelo "frio" como pelo vento gelado.

Actualmente, registo *10,6ºC*


----------



## João Soares (16 Mai 2010 às 11:40)

Bom Dia! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *7,7ºC*

O céu encontra-se limpo, o vento fraco e os pássaros cantam alegremente 
Temperatura Actual: *15,8ºC*


----------



## Minho (16 Mai 2010 às 18:09)

Bela tarde sol hoje por Melgaço.

As ordens de São Pedro para hoje foram: all the way up...


----------



## João Soares (16 Mai 2010 às 18:43)

Boa tarde ! 

Céu limpo, e vento moderado de NO.
Estão *17,5ºC* depois de uma máxima de 18,8ºC


----------



## Snifa (16 Mai 2010 às 20:19)

Boas tardes, 

dia agradável de sol e com subida de temperatura!

*Dados actuais:*

temp:16.6 ºc ( mínima *9.3ºc* ) ( máxima *19.7 ºc*)

Vento NNW: 17 Km/h

Pressão: 1023.1 hpa

Humidade: 58%


----------



## João Soares (17 Mai 2010 às 00:04)

_Extremos do dia 16.Maio.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *18,8ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *7,7ºC*

Precipitação: *0 mm*

----------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *12,4ºC* 
Parece-me que amanhã de manhã deverá formar-se nevoeiro.


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Mai 2010 às 03:05)

Abrem-se timidamente as portadas e as janelas cá de casa em plena madrugada.
Ainda está fresco ( 11,1º) .Mas já  cheira a mudança.
Em breve , mais portadas e janelas houvesse para abrir...
Em breve , todas estarão escancaradas...


----------



## João Soares (17 Mai 2010 às 08:50)

Bom Dia!

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *10,3ºC*

Alguma névoa e vento fraco.
Temoperatura Actual: *12,1ºC*


----------



## Veterano (17 Mai 2010 às 09:15)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu limpo, com vento fraco e 15,6º.


----------



## João Soares (17 Mai 2010 às 12:22)

Céu limpo e vento fraco mas quente. 
Já cá faltava uns dias assim.
Temp. Actual: *21,2ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (17 Mai 2010 às 14:44)

Temp: 27,3ºC


----------



## João Soares (17 Mai 2010 às 19:56)

Boas Tardes! 

Tarde quente, mesmo assim, não indo além dos *22,4ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temperatura Atual: *19,6ºC*


----------



## Snifa (17 Mai 2010 às 22:56)

Boas noites!

Mais um dia de sol com céu limpo, algum calor, e nova subida de temperatura! Nos próximos dias poderemos atingir ou superar ligeiramente os 30 graus aqui no Litoral Norte!

Dados actuais:

Temp: 16.9 ºc ( mínima *11.7 ºc* ) ( máxima *25.7ºc*)

Vento nulo ( máximo nos últimos 5 minutos 3 Km/h de NE)

Pressão:1024.7 hpa

Humidade:50 %


----------



## João Soares (18 Mai 2010 às 00:23)

_Extremos do dia 17.Maio.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *22,4ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *10,3ºC*

Precipitação: *0 mm*

-----------

Céu limpo e vento nulo.
Temperatura Actual: *14,9ºC* (Tem vindo a subir, já esteve nos 14,0ºC)


----------



## João Soares (18 Mai 2010 às 08:46)

Bom Dia !

A Temperatura não desceu além dos 14,0ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *15,5ºC*


----------



## Veterano (18 Mai 2010 às 09:15)

Bom dia. Muito sol, vento fraco e 16,8º, bela manhã de Primavera.


----------



## Skizzo (18 Mai 2010 às 16:35)

Hoje voltei a atingir os 30, mas apenas 30,0ºC para já. Mas a temperatura está estável a várias horas.


----------



## João Soares (18 Mai 2010 às 17:12)

Boas Tardes! 

A minha máxima não ultrapassou os 24,7ºC (devo ter sido o membro com a temperatura Máxima mais baixa do fórum) 

O Céu apresenta-se com algumas nuvens altas e o vento é fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *24,0ºC*


----------



## Snifa (18 Mai 2010 às 18:56)

Boas, 

mais um dia de sol e calor com céu limpo ou pouco nublado por nuvens altas!

Dados actuais:

temp: 23.3ºc ( mínima *13.9 ºc* ) ( máxima *28.1ºc*)

Vento NNW: 12 Km/h

Humidade: 33%

Pressão:1023.1 hpa


----------



## Minho (18 Mai 2010 às 19:32)

O gráfico diz tudo sobre a escalada das temperaturas em7 dias...







Ainda assim não bati a máxima do ano que continua a ser Abril com 29,1ºC


----------



## João Soares (18 Mai 2010 às 23:06)

Boa Noite! 

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NO.
Já estão uns frescos *16,7ºC*


----------



## João Soares (19 Mai 2010 às 00:49)

_Extremos do dia 18.Maio.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *24,7ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *14,0ºC*

Precipitação: *0 mm*

-----------------------

Céu limpo e vento nulo.
Temperatura Actual: *15,9ºC*


----------



## João Soares (19 Mai 2010 às 07:23)

Bom Dia.

A Temperatura Mínima foi 15,1ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temp. Actual: *15,8ºC*


----------



## Veterano (19 Mai 2010 às 08:56)

por Rio Tinto já registo 22,6º, com céu limpo e vento fraco de leste. Óptimo dia de praia, para quem puder...


----------



## João Soares (19 Mai 2010 às 13:53)

Boas Tardes!

Tarde de muito calor. *28.5ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (19 Mai 2010 às 14:10)

33.4ºC, que inferno!


----------



## João Soares (19 Mai 2010 às 17:43)

Boas Tardes!

Neste momento, estou com a máxima do dia com 29,1ºC


----------



## Snifa (19 Mai 2010 às 17:47)

Boas tardes, 

bem quente este dia com uma máxima ( do ano até à data) de *30.4ºc* registada pela minha estação às 15:27 h.( mínima de *16.4ºc* às 05:59 h)

dados actuais.

temp: 28.2 ºc

Vento NNW 10 Km/h

Pressão:1019.8 hpa

Humidade:29 %


----------



## João Soares (19 Mai 2010 às 21:05)

João Soares disse:


> Boas Tardes!
> 
> Neste momento, estou com a máxima do dia com 29,1ºC



A Temperatura ainda subiu 1 décima, o que equivale a ter uma Máxima de 29,2ºC [Máxima do Ano].

Céu limpo e vento fraco de N.
Temperatura Actual: *24,7ºC* [Tenho neste momento, a temp Máxima de Ontem].


----------



## Snifa (19 Mai 2010 às 21:38)

Boa noite,

belo inicio de noite com uma temperatura de ainda *25.6 ºc* neste momento, talvez a mínima da próxima madrugada ainda não seja tropical por aqui...mas a continuar assim, nas  madrugadas seguintes, é bem possível que não baixemos dos 20.0ºc

Actual:

vento: NNE: 3 Km/h

Humidade:31%

Pressão: 1019.6 hpa


----------



## Veterano (19 Mai 2010 às 21:55)

Boa noite.Sem dúvida uma noite magnífica, estive em Matosinhos a jantar, junto do mar não bulia uma folha, temperatura em torno dos 26º, nestas alturas, raras, o norte torna-se sul.


----------



## João Soares (19 Mai 2010 às 22:11)

Não haja dúvida que esteja uma excelente noite. A fazer inveja há muitos dias de Verão. 

Temperatura Actual: *24,4ºC*

Não corre uma brisa.


----------



## Veterano (19 Mai 2010 às 22:19)

Lembro-me de uma bela noite, semelhante a esta, no longínquo ano de 1981, em que tomei banho na praia de Matosinhos por volta das 23 horas.

  A companhia também ajudava ao aquecimento do ambiente...


----------



## Snifa (19 Mai 2010 às 22:27)

e a temperatura começa a subir...isto porque o vento já está de E/ENE a variar entre 5/11 Km/h

neste  momento *25.8ºc*

Vem aí o "bafo do vale do Douro"...


----------



## Veterano (19 Mai 2010 às 22:29)

Snifa disse:


> Vem aí o "bafo do vale do Douro"...



  A ser assim, cá vai o Porto para o top das temperaturas máximas.


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Mai 2010 às 22:50)

Snifa disse:


> e a temperatura começa a subir...isto porque o vento já está de E/ENE ...



Nem mais. 
Já cheira a vento leste ( giesta).
Por aqui , bela noite de Verão  agora com 22,6º  quando às 22 horas estavam 21,4º.
A máxima foi de 29.7º ( obviamente a máxima  mais elevada deste 2010...)
E amanhã , mais uma ligeira subida  quer da máxima, quer da mínima...
É Verão, pois então...


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Mai 2010 às 22:59)

Veterano disse:


> Lembro-me de uma bela noite, semelhante a esta, no longínquo ano de 1981, em que tomei banho na praia de Matosinhos por volta das 23 horas.



Muito provavelmente terá sido em Junho, não?
O mês de Junho desse ano aqui pelo Porto foi uma brutalidade de calores...


----------



## João Soares (20 Mai 2010 às 00:03)

_Extremos do dia 19.Maio.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *29,2ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *15,1ºC*

Precipitação: *0 mm*

----------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco de N.
Temperatura Actual: *23,1ºC*


----------



## ELJICUATRO (20 Mai 2010 às 01:10)

João Soares disse:


> _Extremos do dia 19.Maio.2010:_
> 
> Temperatura Máxima: *29,2ºC*
> Temperatura Mínima: *15,1ºC*
> ...




Boa noite a todos,

Dados actuais:  Temperatura exterior: 22ºC / H.R: 47% / Pressão: 1019 hPa

Noite de Verão......


----------



## João Soares (20 Mai 2010 às 07:14)

Bom Dia!

Registei a 1ª noite tropical com a temperatura a não descer dos 20,8ºC 

De referir, o vento fraco a moderado do vento de E.
Temperatura Actual: *21,7ºC*


----------



## Veterano (20 Mai 2010 às 07:18)

nimboestrato disse:


> Muito provavelmente terá sido em Junho, não?
> O mês de Junho desse ano aqui pelo Porto foi uma brutalidade de calores...



  Positivo, nimboestrato, já referi aqui que nesse ano, o mês de Junho suportou três semanas seguidas de lestada, até ao São João. Não será fácil repetir esse evento, a praia era divinal. São coisas que marcam a memória das pessoas...

  E nem de propósito, hoje temos lestada moderada e 21,4º, prenúncio de um belo forno.


----------



## Snifa (20 Mai 2010 às 07:57)

Bons dias, 

noite tropical com mínima de *20.4 ºc*.

Céu limpo e muito vento Leste a anunciar um dia de calor!

Dados actuais:

temp: 20.7ºc 

Vento: ESE:34Km/h ( rajada máxima até ao momento 45 Km/h de E às 07:19 h)

Pressão:1020.8 hpa

Humidade: 37%


----------



## João Soares (20 Mai 2010 às 17:35)

Boa Tarde !! 

Dia de muito sol e calor.
Máxima de 30,2ºC.

Por agora, já sopra uma brisa para arrefecer um bocado.
Temp. Actual: *25,9ºC*


----------



## Snifa (20 Mai 2010 às 19:00)

Boas tardes, 

mais um dia de calor, contudo com vento Leste moderado por vezes forte, em especial de manhã,e que não permitiu que as temperaturas subissem mais e mais cedo...

Actual:

temp:29.0 ( máxima *29.6ºc* às 18:09h)

Vento: E: 14Km/h ( máximo 51 Km/h de ENE às 8:15h) por curtos momentos rodou para W pelas 18:15h  mas agora volta a ser de E...

Humidade: 24%

Pressão: 1016.7 hpa


----------



## Snifa (20 Mai 2010 às 21:30)

Boas, 

início de noite com *27.1ºc* a esta hora..a brisa de Leste a estagnar a temperatura..

Vento ESE: 6Km/h 

Pressão:1017.2 hpa

Humidade:21%


----------



## João Soares (20 Mai 2010 às 21:38)

Boas Noites!!

Depois de ter atingido os 21,1ºC eis que a temperatura sobe. Actualmente, estão *22,4ºC*


----------



## João Soares (21 Mai 2010 às 01:10)

_Extremos do dia 20.Maio.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *30,2ºC* _[Temperatura Máxima mais alta]_
Temperatura Mínima: *20,8ºC* _[temperatura Mínima mais alta] - a anterior minima mais alta de 15,7ºC (+5.1ºC)]_

Precipitação: *0 mm*

-------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *22,0ºC*

Será mais uma noite tropical? A ver vamos. Até logo!


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Mai 2010 às 04:00)

A 1ª investida consistente do Verão por terras do noroeste neste 2010 continua.Máxima de 30, 6º  e agora, ainda 21,9º com ligeira brisa giesteira (lesteira).
Dois já são contados, mais três  prespectivados.
Os dias de  Verão abraçam-nos...


----------



## Snifa (21 Mai 2010 às 07:57)

Bons dias, 

mais uma mínima tropical bem alta de *21.4ºc*

Hoje o vento Leste não está tão forte como ontem..

Dados actuais:

temp:21.6 ºc

Vento ESE:15Km/h ( máximo até ao momento 27Km/h de E às 07:56h)

Humidade:37%

Pressão: 1016.8 hpa


----------



## João Soares (21 Mai 2010 às 08:51)

Bom Dia !

Mais uma noite tropical, desta vez 21,2ºC.

Como o Snifa referiu, o vento hoje não está tão forte como ontem.
Temp. Actual: *24,0ºC*


----------



## Veterano (21 Mai 2010 às 08:56)

Bom dia. Vento leste fraco, a deixar uns mornos 24,3º. Mais um magnífico dia de praia e bom para o surf.


----------



## João Soares (21 Mai 2010 às 09:43)

São 9h43 e já estão *26,0ºC*


----------



## PauloSR (21 Mai 2010 às 12:57)

Pela Póvoa de lanhoso, sigo com 34.5°C a poucos minutos das 13h.


----------



## João Soares (21 Mai 2010 às 14:01)

Já atingi os 31,1ºC 

A temperatura tinha descido aos 29ºC mas já sobe a bom ritmo e sigo com *30,8ºC*


----------



## tiaguh7 (21 Mai 2010 às 15:00)

a estação de massarelos tinha 35 graus ás 13h


----------



## Trapalhadas (21 Mai 2010 às 15:17)

A estação de Massarelos registou ontem um máximo de 36,4º pelas 16 horas se não estou em erro. E verdade seja dita... para quem passa o dia no Porto bem que sofre o efeito "estufa" da cidade...


----------



## Skizzo (21 Mai 2010 às 15:21)

Registo 34.7ºC neste momente, a máxima mais alta do ano para já.

Min foi de 22.3ºC


----------



## tiaguh7 (21 Mai 2010 às 15:36)

qual é a explicação para a zona do porto estar a ter temperaturas tão altas este ano??? que eu me me lembre, pelo menos a zona costeira, pela altura do verão, costuma ser das zonas mais amenas de portugal!!! este ano tal não se verifica...


----------



## meteo (21 Mai 2010 às 15:48)

tiaguh7 disse:


> qual é a explicação para a zona do porto estar a ter temperaturas tão altas este ano??? que eu me me lembre, pelo menos a zona costeira, pela altura do verão, costuma ser das zonas mais amenas de portugal!!! este ano tal não se verifica...



A culpa é da lestada(vento de Este). 
Se o vento fosse de Norte,muito provavelmente haveria nortada(vento moderado/forte) e as temperaturas no litoral divergiriam muito das temperaturas do interior.Com vento de Oeste,e a entrada do vento maritimo fresco,as temperaturas seriam da casa dos 20 graus,mesmo com calor no interior..
Sendo o vento predominante de Leste,e muito quente,vindo do interior da Peninsula Ibérica,não há qualquer efeito da proximidade ao oceano nas temperaturas,e no litoral até pode estar mais calor que no interior. É o que tem acontecido nestes dias.

É uma explicação algo simplista,mas passa por isto...


----------



## vitamos (21 Mai 2010 às 16:29)

meteo disse:


> A culpa é da lestada(vento de Este).
> Se o vento fosse de Norte,muito provavelmente haveria nortada(vento moderado/forte) e as temperaturas no litoral divergiriam muito das temperaturas do interior.Com vento de Oeste,e a entrada do vento maritimo fresco,as temperaturas seriam da casa dos 20 graus,mesmo com calor no interior..
> Sendo o vento predominante de Leste,e muito quente,vindo do interior da Peninsula Ibérica,não há qualquer efeito da proximidade ao oceano nas temperaturas,e no litoral até pode estar mais calor que no interior. É o que tem acontecido nestes dias.
> 
> É uma explicação algo simplista,mas passa por isto...



É basicamente isso! Aliás a situação não é invulgar... 
A memória e senso comum da afirmação do *tiaguh7*, tem a sua razão de ser. Nos meses de Verão, nomeadamente em Agosto é comum, pela colocação do anticiclone, a ocorrência de ventos de Norte com enriquecimento de ar marítimo e arrefecimento do litoral, nomeadamente nas horas mais quentes do dia. O padrão comum é de maior frescura no litoral, principalmente mais a norte, e temperaturas mais elevadas no interior. Simplesmente nas mais ocasionais, mas não raras, componentes de leste, o perfil é mais homogéneo e o litoral acaba mesmo, pelo trajecto do ar aquecido, por ser a localização mais quente.
Basta observar hoje o perfil de temperaturas


----------



## rozzo (21 Mai 2010 às 16:35)

Há ainda a acrescentar, que nestes dias em que a "Lestada" vence a brisa do mar, além de levar o ar já por si quente até o litoral, este ar quente é formado em locais acima do nível do mar, e ao ser empurrado para as regiões baixas do litoral ainda sofre compressão adiabática e aquece mais. Daí nestes dias que a "Lestada" vence cortando qualquer influência marítima, ser até normal as máximas se darem mesmo em locais junto ao mar!
E como disse o Vitamos, até nem são tão raros, é bastante frequente, ainda antes do início do Verão, termos dias mais quentes no litoral que no interior, e sem muitas Nortadas!


----------



## tiaguh7 (21 Mai 2010 às 16:47)

obrigado a todos pelas excelentes explicações


----------



## João Soares (21 Mai 2010 às 17:08)

Boas tardes !!

A Temperatura Máxima registada foi de 31,9ºC 
Um excelente dia de praia, tirando a água do mar que estava gelada, mas também devido a grande diferença entre terra-mar.
No entanto, a boia de Leixões marca *18,4ºC*.

De momento, céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temperatura Actual: *28,9ºC*


----------



## Snifa (21 Mai 2010 às 18:57)

Boas tardes, 

nova máxima do ano com *31.3ºc* às 16:09 h..

dados actuais:

Temp: 28.2 ºc 

Vento NNW:12 Km/h

Pressão: 1013.7 hpa

Humidade: 26%

Tempo quente com céu limpo! 

A mudança estará para breve com possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas já a  partir de domingo ( segundo as previsões actuais do IM), vai ser bom para refrescar o ambiente e para dar alguma variedade ao estado do tempo...


----------



## João Soares (22 Mai 2010 às 00:04)

_Extremos do dia 21.Maio.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *31,9ºC* _[Temperatura Máxima mais alta]_
Temperatura Mínima: *21,2ºC* _[Temperatura Mínima mais alta]_

Precipitação: *0 mm*

_Dia muito quente._

-------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temp. Actual: *23,8ºC*

Mais uma noite tropical. Será? Tudo indica que sim.


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Mai 2010 às 00:31)

3ª noite/madrugada/dia de Verão.
Por aqui, máxima de 32,1º ,depois de ontem ter sido de 30,6º e na véspera de 29,7º,
com mínimas à volta dos 20 graus nas três noites.
É um ciclo que  pede meças aos melhores ciclos de dias, no Verão.
Em breve tudo estará terminado. Já o sabemos. 
Mas amanhã ( hoje ), ainda permaneceremos em (contra)-ciclo...


----------



## Veterano (22 Mai 2010 às 07:37)

Bom dia. Já com 23,4º, vento fraco, mais um belo dia de praia, este talvez para aproveitar.


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Mai 2010 às 08:50)

E com todo este Leste assumido, o resultado vai quase sempre dar ao mesmo:







[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
( temperaturas às 07 UTC) 

P.Rubras, Capital Ibérica do calor...
( A mínima foi de 20,3º e neste momento já 25,4º)


----------



## Mjhb (22 Mai 2010 às 09:12)

nimboestrato disse:


> E com todo este Leste assumido, o resultado vai quase sempre dar ao mesmo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Onde vê isso? Também se faz a observação para Viseu?


----------



## Snifa (22 Mai 2010 às 10:15)

Bons dias, 

continua o calor, mais uma mínima tropical de *20.2 ºc* ( 04:36 h)

Dados actuais:

Temp: 25.9 ºc 

Vento ESE: 15Km/h

Pressão: 1012.9hpa

Humidade:37%


----------



## João Soares (22 Mai 2010 às 11:40)

Bom Dia !! 

A Temperatura Mínima não desceu além dos 22,1ºC 

Céu limpo e vento fraco de E.
Temp. Actual: *30,1ºC*


----------



## Veterano (22 Mai 2010 às 12:02)

Matosinhos parece hoje uma praia do Algarve: ligeira brisa de sul, ondas simpáticas e cerca de 28º, não será frequente acontecer.


----------



## Snifa (22 Mai 2010 às 12:22)

Boas,

depois de ter atingido um máximo de *29.9ºc* às 12:12h eis que a brisa marítima chega em força e por conseguinte a temperatura está em queda..

actual:

temp: 28.4º e a descer rápidamente...

Vento: WSW: 21 Km/h

Humidade: 42%

Pressão:1012.7 hpa


----------



## AnDré (22 Mai 2010 às 13:05)

Às 11h UTC, o Porto era a região mais quente do país.
A estação da serra do Pilar marcava *32,9ºC* a essa hora.


----------



## Trapalhadas (22 Mai 2010 às 13:21)

Nos últimos dias todas as estações do Porto foram as mais quentes não só do país como da Peninsula Ibérica.  Por aqui, mais uma mínima de 21º

Uma prova do efeito desta vento leste e que não deverá durar muito mais... é esperar por Agosto


----------



## Veterano (22 Mai 2010 às 13:38)

AnDré disse:


> Às 11h UTC, o Porto era a região mais quente do país.
> A estação da serra do Pilar marcava *32,9ºC* a essa hora.



 Motivo provável: o vale do Douro funciona como "forno" para um vento de leste já de si quente, ao desembocar no Porto e Gaia, o seu bafo escalda.

 Agora imaginem esta situação no pino do Verão...


----------



## belem (22 Mai 2010 às 14:48)

Veterano disse:


> Motivo provável: o vale do Douro funciona como "forno" para um vento de leste já de si quente, ao desembocar no Porto e Gaia, o seu bafo escalda.
> 
> Agora imaginem esta situação no pino do Verão...



Eu nestes últimos 3 dias tive em Avintes. Fiz trabalho de campo em uma das últimas florestas húmidas temperadas de baixa altitude, que está encaixada numa vertente umbria e que é extraordinariamente dotada de biodiversidade e de fenómenos de bioluminescência.
Notei que na primeira noite, as inversões térmicas fizeram baixar a temperatura para valores bem amenos, mas eis que... Eram umas 2.30 da manhã quando começa a soprar um levante bem quente que fez as temperaturas disparar ( apenas num corredor de 2 a 3 metros (!!) de comprimento as inversões térmicas permaneciam sendo um oásis de frescura e humidade, estando protegidas do vento de leste, por uma encosta e pelo denso arvoredo). Relacionei esse levante com o afunilamento do vento no Vale do Douro, vindo de Leste.
Impressionante a quantidade de eficiência térmica que o Vale do Douro tem mesmo durante a noite alta. Nem imagino o calor que fará nas zonas mais quentes do Alto Douro.


----------



## Skizzo (22 Mai 2010 às 14:49)

Veterano disse:


> Motivo provável: o vale do Douro funciona como "forno" para um vento de leste já de si quente, ao desembocar no Porto e Gaia, o seu bafo escalda.
> 
> Agora imaginem esta situação no pino do Verão...



O problema é a brisa maritima que estraga sempre as maximas no Porto logo no inicio da tarde - especialmente na estação de P.Rubras a mais próxima do mar - esta já vai nos 24.8ºC (provavelmente a minima tropical registada nesta estação hoje não se irá manter).


----------



## Veterano (22 Mai 2010 às 15:10)

Skizzo disse:


> O problema é a brisa maritima que estraga *sempre* as maximas no Porto logo no inicio da tarde )



  Eu diria "quase sempre", Skizzo, no já referido Junho de 1981, por exemplo, não se registou essa brisa, tal a intensidade da lestada. Apenas uma calmaria surreal da parte da tarde.


----------



## João Soares (22 Mai 2010 às 19:43)

Boas tardes !! 

Atingi uma máxima de 30,4ºC.

O vento esse rodou para W e a temperatura lá foi essa de carrinho. 
Neste momento, tenho *24,6ºC*

Será que se vai aguentar a 3ºmínima tropical? A ver vamos. E questão de esperar, para ver o comportamente do Sr. Vento.


----------



## João Soares (23 Mai 2010 às 00:03)

_Extremos do dia 22.Maio.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *30,4ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *20,5ºC* _[Os 22,1ºC foram aniquilados antes das 00h]_

Precipitação: *0 mm*

3º noite tropical consecutiva confirmada. 

----------

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temp. Actual: *20,5ºC*


----------



## João Soares (23 Mai 2010 às 03:04)

Já deixei a tropicalidade para trás.
Mas mesmo assim, ainda está um bocado abafado seguindo agora com *19,4ºC*.

Até logo!


----------



## Veterano (23 Mai 2010 às 08:48)

Bom dia. Bela manhã, com céu limpo, vento fraco de sul e 22,3º.


----------



## Snifa (23 Mai 2010 às 10:30)

Bons dias, 


noite mais fresca com mínima de *17.2 ºc* ( 06:38h)

Dados actuais:

temp: 24.6 ºc

Vento: SSW:13 Km/h

Pressão: 1012.6 hpa

Humidade: 56%


----------



## vegastar (23 Mai 2010 às 12:57)

Boa tarde,

Depois de algum tempo ausente do fórum, volto a reportar as condições na Trofa.

Depois de na sexta-feira ter atingido a máxima do ano até agora (33.3ºC), hoje o dia está bastante mais agradável. Os dados:

Tmin: 14,9ºC
Tactual: 25,9ºC
HRactual: 48%
POactual: 14.1ºC
Vento: fraco a moderado de SW


----------



## João Soares (23 Mai 2010 às 13:19)

Boas tardes !! 

A temperatura Mínima desceu até aos 17,2ºC

Céu limpo e avistam-se algumas nuvens no horizonte.
Temp. Actual: *24,1ºC*


----------



## Snifa (23 Mai 2010 às 14:02)

Boas, 

bem mais fresco o ambiente...hoje a máxima até ao momento foi de *25.7ºc* ( 11:31h) e deve ficar por aqui...

Actual:

temp:24.9 ºc

Vento SSW: 11Km/h

Pressão: 1011.8 hpa ( a descer)

Humidade: 54%

Muitos quilómetros para Leste já se avistam algumas formações de desenvolvimento vertical...sinal de que a atmosfera está a ficar mais instável...







Hoje já deverão ocorrer alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas mais no interior..


----------



## coolmen (23 Mai 2010 às 17:41)

boa formação


----------



## João Soares (23 Mai 2010 às 17:48)

Boas tardes !! 

A máxima foi de 25,2ºC _(-5.2ºC que ontem)._

Alguns restos mortais dalguns células que se tentaram formar no interior.
Temp. Actual: *24,6ºC*


----------



## PauloSR (23 Mai 2010 às 18:09)

Em pleno coração do Minho, sigo com 26.7°C.

A máxima do dia foi de 34,6ºC de 15h36.


----------



## Veterano (23 Mai 2010 às 21:02)

Pelo Aviz registo 21,4º, a máxima não passou dos 23,9º devido à brisa de sudoeste. Mas um esplêndido dia de praia, quase sem vento.


----------



## João Soares (24 Mai 2010 às 00:24)

_Extremos do dia 23.Maio.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *25.2ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *17.2ºC*

Precipitação: *0 mm*

-----------

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temp. Actual: *18,8ºC*


----------



## Veterano (24 Mai 2010 às 06:33)

Bom dia. Céu parcialmente encoberto, vento fraco de sudoeste e 19,7º.

  A chuva está a chegar, para refrescar o ambiente.


----------



## João Soares (24 Mai 2010 às 09:14)

Bom Dia ! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de 17,9ºC.

Céu nublado e vento fraco.
Temp. Actual: *19,5ºC*


----------



## PauloSR (24 Mai 2010 às 11:48)

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso, já espreita o sol, depois de uma manhã fresca com muitas nuvens. Sigo com 24.8°C. A mínima foi de 15.5°C

Vamos aguardar a ver se hoje somos contemplados com uma trovoadita


----------



## Veterano (24 Mai 2010 às 20:46)

Dia mais fresco, agora com 20,3º, algumas nuvens, vento fraco de sudoeste.


----------



## Snifa (24 Mai 2010 às 22:16)

Boas noites, 

dia mais fresco com alguma nebulosidade que aumentou ao fim da tarde...

Dados actuais:

temp:17.6ºc ( mínima *17.2ºc* ) ( máxima *22.2ºc*)

Vento:SW: 32 Km/h ( máximo 42Km/h de S às 18:46h)

Humidade: 73%

Pressão: 1011.9 hpa


E neste momento começa a chover...


----------



## AnDré (24 Mai 2010 às 22:43)

*Re:*

*Importante*

As inscrições para o 5º encontro MeteoPT.com em Trás os Montes *terminam na próxima quarta-feira* dado ser necessário proceder antecipadamente a algumas reservas, como por exemplo o cruzeiro no Douro. 

Como pontos fortes teremos na 6ª de manhã uma pequena caminhada na Linha do Tua, e durante a tarde um passeio em Bragança e Montezinho, finalizando esse dia com um jantar nesta cidade em que todos os brigantinos e outros estão convidados.

O sábado será dia de uma grande passeio passando em diversos locais como Torre de Moncorvo, Freixo de Espada à Cinta, foz do Rio Sabor e ainda um cruzeiro de 3 horas no Rio Douro.

Os interessados devem contactar por mensagem privada.
Participem em todas ou apenas nalgumas iniciativas conforme a disponibilidade.

*A equipa MeteoPT.com*


----------



## João Soares (24 Mai 2010 às 23:15)

Boa Noite ! 

Neste momento, caí um aguaceiro fraco. (Há que tempos que não chovia) 

Temp. Actual: *18,4ºC*


----------



## Snifa (25 Mai 2010 às 07:59)

Bons dias, 

noite de chuva por vezes forte em especial ao fim da madrugada/começo do dia e que acumulou até ao momento *27.2 mm* sendo este o dia mais chuvoso de Maio!

O Campo de treinos da Constituição está alagado em algumas zonas:







Dados actuais:

temp: 15.2ºc ( mínima *15.0ºc*  )

Vento SSW: 26Km/h

Pressão: 1010.6 hpa

Humidade:92%

Chuva fraca a moderada..


----------



## João Soares (25 Mai 2010 às 09:07)

Boa Dia !

Grande chuvada durante a noite, não sei precisar a hora. Tava bem de olhos fechados a ouvir a chuva a cair 

No entanto, acumulei *22 mm*


----------



## Veterano (25 Mai 2010 às 09:31)

Bom dia. Depois de uma noite de chuva, algumas abertas de momento, vento moderado de sudoeste e 17,4º.


----------



## Snifa (25 Mai 2010 às 10:07)

terça-feira, 25 de Maio de 2010 | 08:39      

*Meteo: Chuva provocou inundações e vários acidentes no Porto*


A chuva, por vezes intensa, que se faz sentir desde a madrugada na zona do Porto provocou pequenas inundações em casas e vários acidentes, disseram hoje à Lusa fontes dos bombeiros, GNR e PSP. 
A Divisão de Trânsito da PSP referiu a ocorrência de três acidentes, à entrada e a meio da Ponte da Arrábida, e outro na A28, junto ao viaduto da Rotunda AEP. 

Além dos danos materiais nas viaturas ligeiras envolvidas, há apenas a registar um ferido ligeiro. 

Também na A3, entre Valongo e o Porto, o departamento de trânsito da GNR da Maia referiu o despiste de uma viatura ligeira, seguida de colisão com um pesado, da qual resultou um ferido ligeiro. 

«Neste momento, está-se a proceder à lavagem de pavimento e retirada da viatura ligeira. O pesado circula», disse a fonte. 

Estes acidentes estão já a provocar condicionamentos de trânsito nos acessos à cidade do Porto. 

Em declarações à Lusa, os bombeiros sapadores de Gaia e Porto apontaram também a ocorrência de várias situações provocadas pela chuva, nomeadamente pequenas inundações em casa. 

«Desde as 6h15, já saímos seis vezes devido a pequenas inundações», sublinhou fonte dos Sapadores do Porto. 

Diário Digital / Lusa 


FONTE:http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=13&id_news=452029


----------



## Veterano (25 Mai 2010 às 19:31)

Depois de uma madrugada e manhã chuvosas, o sol apareceu e alternou com as nuvens, cainda apenas uns chuviscos.

  Por agora 19,7º, vento fraco a moderado de sudoeste.


----------



## João Soares (25 Mai 2010 às 22:04)

Veterano disse:


> Depois de uma madrugada e manhã chuvosas, o sol apareceu e alternou com as nuvens, cainda apenas uns chuviscos..



Exactamente como aqui, Veterano. 

Agora, o céu está pouco nublado e o vento é fraco.

Acumulei *22 mm*


----------



## Veterano (27 Mai 2010 às 09:12)

Bom dia. Continuam as nuvens, vento fraco e 18,5º. Para trabalhar é o tempo ideal.


----------



## Veterano (28 Mai 2010 às 09:38)

Bom dia. O litoral norte anda muito abandonado, deve ser do tempo fresco.

  Por agora 16,4º, céu quase limpo e vento moderado de noroeste.


----------



## vegastar (28 Mai 2010 às 12:23)

Boa tarde,

Dia de Sol, mas relativamente fresco.

Tmin: 11,1ºC
Tactual: 19,7ºC
Patm: 1019,5hPa
Vento: calma durante a noite, mas neste momento é moderado de Oeste (daí a temperatura relativamente fresca)


----------



## Veterano (29 Mai 2010 às 11:00)

Bom dia. Algum chuvisco, céu encoberto, 19,9º e HR nos 57% são o prato do dia de hoje.


----------



## João Soares (29 Mai 2010 às 16:07)

Veterano disse:


> Bom dia. O litoral norte anda muito abandonado, deve ser do tempo fresco.



Não é só o tempo fresco. Últimos dias de aulas, últimos retoques e tal 

A temperatura Mínima registada, hoje, foi de 13.3ºC
De momento, céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Veterano (29 Mai 2010 às 16:21)

Céu continua com muitas nuvens, vento fraco a moderado de sudoeste, HR nos 67% e 21,5º.

  Ofereceram-me uma pequena estação exterior, made in China, simpática, no que me interessa fornece a temperatura e HR, sempre dá para comparar com a outra, made in LIDL.

  João, não queimes os neurónios, uma visita aqui ao Forum relaxa e ajuda a quebrar a tensão do estudo para os exames.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Mai 2010 às 16:43)

Boa tarde.
A primavera regressou em força (e eu também...)
Céu quase limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NO

*Tmín: 8,5ºC
Tmáx: 25,0ºC (até ao momento...)
Tactual: 24,5ºC
Hr: 67%
Pressão: 1025 mb*


----------



## João Soares (30 Mai 2010 às 17:38)

Boas Tardes !! 

Céu limpo e vento moderado de NO.
Temp. Actual: *21.3ºC*


----------



## Veterano (30 Mai 2010 às 19:04)

Olá a todos, saudemos o regresso da nortada, a arrastar algum nevoeiro, sigo com 19,6º e HR nos 81%.


----------



## Snifa (30 Mai 2010 às 20:19)

Boas tardes, 

um dia de sol muito agradável, com nortada em especial durante a tarde. Neste momento avisto bastante nevoeiro sobre toda a faixa litoral a Oeste
Já nem vejo a Refinaria da Petrogal em Leça da Palmeira...

*Dados actuais:*

Temp: 20.2ºc ( mínima *14.4ºc* ) ( máxima *24.6ºc*)

Vento NW: 22Km/h ( rajada máxima 44 Km/h de NW às 17:35h)

Pressão:1023.7 hpa

Humidade: 70 %


----------



## AnDré (30 Mai 2010 às 20:31)

Snifa disse:


> Neste momento avisto bastante nevoeiro sobre toda a faixa litoral a Oeste
> Já nem vejo a Refinaria da Petrogal em Leça da Palmeira...



O nevoeiro denso que chega da Galiza ao Cabo da Roca:


----------



## João Soares (31 Mai 2010 às 01:26)

Boas Noites ! 

Confirmo, que as praias de Gaia estavam emersas no nevoeiro, mas quando ele tentou entrar mais para Terra, acabou mesmo por se dissipar.

Temp. Actual: *17.3ºC*
Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Veterano (31 Mai 2010 às 08:56)

Bom dia. Manhã agradável, o nevoeiro dissipou-se quase por completo, por agora 18,4º.


----------



## João Soares (31 Mai 2010 às 09:03)

Bom Dia ! 



Veterano disse:


> Bom dia. Manhã agradável, o nevoeiro dissipou-se quase por completo, por agora 18,4º.



O nevoeiro aqui ainda não se dissipou. 
Temp. Actual: *17,9ºC*

A Mínima registada foi de 15,1ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Mai 2010 às 17:09)

Ora muito boa tarde (ou quase fim de tarde...)

Dia quente, ligeiramente desagradável...sua-se bastante.

Ainda não passei dos 30ºc mas um dia destes hei-de lá chegar!

*Tmín: 13,0ºC
Tmáx: 29,0ºC

Tactual: 27,5ºC
Pressão: 1019 mb
Hr: 47%​*


----------



## Skizzo (31 Mai 2010 às 17:16)

Por aqui 30.4ºC


----------



## João Soares (31 Mai 2010 às 17:50)

Boas Tardes !! 

Depois de uma manhã _nevoeiresca_, eis que a tarde foi de céu limpo e algum calor.
Temp. Máxima registada : 26,6ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco.
Temp. Actual: *23.3ºC*


----------



## Snifa (31 Mai 2010 às 18:52)

Boas tardes,

dia mais quente que ontem com céu limpo e nortada bem mais fraca!

Neste momento:

Temp:24.4ºc ( mínima *16.4ºc* ) ( máxima *28.3 ºc*)

Vento NNW: 15Km/h

Pressão:1017.9 hpa

Humidade:55 %


----------



## João Soares (31 Mai 2010 às 21:59)

Boas Noites !! 

Ainda estão *20,4ºC* 
Humidade alta: *82%*


----------

